# Span und Input Hover im IE?



## daddz (9. Mai 2005)

Kann es sein, dass im IE der Hover-Effekt beim Span- und Input-Element nicht funktioniert? Hab das nämlich ausprobiert aber es funktioniert nicht!?
[EDIT]Hab noch vergessen, das es im FF wunderbar funktioniert! (wie immer halt ;-])[/EDIT]

greetz
daddz


----------



## Gumbo (9. Mai 2005)

Ja, das stimmt. Der Internet Explorer interpretiert die :hover-Pseudo-Klasse nur bei a-Elementen – eigentlich schade.


----------



## daddz (9. Mai 2005)

Oh das ist wirklich schade. Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit das umzusetzen?

greetz
daddz


----------



## Stibie (9. Mai 2005)

Ja, mit Javascript!
Hab atm keine Lösung parat, einfach googeln!
Hat aber den Nachteil, das Javascript aktiviert sein muss beim User!


----------



## Maik (9. Mai 2005)

```
span.normal { }
span.hover { }

input.normal { }
input.hover { }
```


```
<span class="normal" onmouseover="this.className='hover'" onmouseout="this.className='normal'"></span>

<input class="normal" onmouseover="this.className='hover'" onmouseout="this.className='normal'">
```
 [ Browsercheck: FF 1.0.2, IE 6.0, MOZ 1.6, NN 7.0, OP 7.23 ]


----------



## daddz (9. Mai 2005)

Naja...mit JavaScript ist das halt so ne Sache. Aber wenns anders nicht geht muss ichs wohl so machen.  
Danke an alle. ;-]
Hoffentlich wird der IE 7.0 mal besser und hält sich an Standards ( undzwar nicht die eigenen! ) Bsp.: Box-Model. Das wird wohl nie was mit M$  

greetz
daddz


----------

